# Mucous plug



## Jezzielin

Random, but when in pregnancy does the mucous plug form? Is it early on? :shrug:


----------



## tmr1234

It starts forming as soon as the blastocyst (5 day old baby cells) implants in the uterus. The implantation process causes the release of hormones that tells your body to start changing itself to support the new life, one of the first changes being that your cervix will develop a mucus plug. Good luck!


----------



## ESpacey

Definitely have noticed increased CM. When I looked it up it said it's my body forming the mucus plug. I noticed it right away, even before my bfp... but definitely more since! :dust:


----------



## Jezzielin

ESpacey said:


> Definitely have noticed increased CM. When I looked it up it said it's my body forming the mucus plug. I noticed it right away, even before my bfp... but definitely more since! :dust:

Should it stop that quickly? It was so much a day or two back and now nothing. I am practically dry now! So odd...:wacko:


----------



## ESpacey

Jezzielin said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> Definitely have noticed increased CM. When I looked it up it said it's my body forming the mucus plug. I noticed it right away, even before my bfp... but definitely more since! :dust:
> 
> Should it stop that quickly? It was so much a day or two back and now nothing. I am practically dry now! So odd...:wacko:Click to expand...


How many DPO are you? In my tww, I had white cm, same thing that I'm getting now. But it was more spotty, I would be dry a day or two and then notice getting more. I lost hope when it would stop, and then it would come back. I wouldn't worry if you don't get it though, a lot of people don't. :hugs:


----------



## Jezzielin

ESpacey said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> Definitely have noticed increased CM. When I looked it up it said it's my body forming the mucus plug. I noticed it right away, even before my bfp... but definitely more since! :dust:
> 
> Should it stop that quickly? It was so much a day or two back and now nothing. I am practically dry now! So odd...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many DPO are you? In my tww, I had white cm, same thing that I'm getting now. But it was more spotty, I would be dry a day or two and then notice getting more. I lost hope when it would stop, and then it would come back. I wouldn't worry if you don't get it though, a lot of people don't. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ovualtion was 17th-21st, thought I felt it on the 17th but MyDays on my phone placed it on the 21st, so around 21-25 dpo... Usually before AF is very thick which I find when I get brown mixed beforehand... Nothing like that now...


----------



## ESpacey

That's a good sign I would think.. Do you have long cycles? Being that many dpo a test should be able to test. But even if you get a negative, and still don't get your period, see your doctor for a blood test..

I'm not getting TONS of white CM, but enough to notice. It slows on some days and only there when I wipe, and then others it makes me rush to the bathroom terrified of the worst (but it's always been just white THANK GOODNESS!)..


----------



## Jezzielin

ESpacey said:


> That's a good sign I would think.. Do you have long cycles? Being that many dpo a test should be able to test. But even if you get a negative, and still don't get your period, see your doctor for a blood test..
> 
> I'm not getting TONS of white CM, but enough to notice. It slows on some days and only there when I wipe, and then others it makes me rush to the bathroom terrified of the worst (but it's always been just white THANK GOODNESS!)..

Yea, my cycles seem to be longer than some, I was on OCPs but was still regular when I came off of them... Oy, just too nervous yet for a blood test! I'd love to just have those two lines show up, but just isn't happening.


----------



## ESpacey

I'm sending you all the :dust: I can! Give yourself a cut off day, 'if AF doesn't come by the day I will get a blood test' and stick to it :hugs: Make a sort of promise to yourself :)


----------



## Jezzielin

ESpacey said:


> I'm sending you all the :dust: I can! Give yourself a cut off day, 'if AF doesn't come by the day I will get a blood test' and stick to it :hugs: Make a sort of promise to yourself :)

I will try! Thank you!!! :winkwink:


----------



## crazycoolmom

ESpacey said:


> Definitely have noticed increased CM. When I looked it up it said it's my body forming the mucus plug. I noticed it right away, even before my bfp... but definitely more since! :dust:

I have excessive cm this month and extreme exhaustion and I am 12 dpo and still bfn. I just want this cycle to be over or I get a bfp.


----------



## ESpacey

crazycoolmom said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> Definitely have noticed increased CM. When I looked it up it said it's my body forming the mucus plug. I noticed it right away, even before my bfp... but definitely more since! :dust:
> 
> I have excessive cm this month and extreme exhaustion and I am 12 dpo and still bfn. I just want this cycle to be over or I get a bfp.Click to expand...

I didn't get my (faint) bfp until 11dpo, 12dpo was there but still faint. I wouldn't worry, try testing again if your period doesn't come, some of us are just later implanters than those 8dpo people! :hugs:


----------

